# Great Lathe for Limited Room



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

I really love mine too. It certainly meets my hobbyist's needs. I did buy the bed extension later on which added to the lathe's versatility.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the review. this is one good looking, and beefy lathe.

I'm curious if you could expand on the " I highly recommend the Delta over the other two." - in what way do you feel this one is superior to the other 2 lathes you mentioned?


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can never go wrong with Delta tools. This lathe is the top mini lathes these days..
Happy turning.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Purplev: The Delta is built a lot stouter then the other two. The other two did not have variable speed nor where they reversible. I do believe the Delta cost about $100.00 or so more but to me it's worth it.
I do not have the model # of the other two.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks!

the reversible head alone is definitely a feature thats worth that price difference. and the VS is just an added bonus.

makes sense


----------



## unclebenny (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had mine for just over a month now. I absolute love it. I've made a bunch of pens, a few bowls and some misc things so far. Variable speed and reverse are great! What an improvement over my old craftsman tuber.


----------

